# Looking for people in Manchester UK



## Zappo (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm going to spend some months studying at the University of Manchester as part of the Socrates/Erasmus project. Probably from September to February or something like that.

I am _not_ going to stop gaming for five months. So if any of you guys is from that area and would like to lend a hand to a gaming addict, please contact me! 

I could use some lodging advice, too.


----------



## Karimere (Apr 8, 2003)

*manchester roleplayers*

Hello Zappo

There are a number of roleplayers and roleplaying clubs in the Manchester area

I go to two clubs, one on Sunday evening and the other on a Thursday evening, plus I also game with another group of friends once a week but the day varies

My fiance, Annette also plays,hmm actually she will be my wife by the time your in manachester

Annette also speaks Itallan, but your English is superb anyway

We play D&D 3e mainly but a number of other games often out od print these days, eg Space Opera by FGU and The old Marvel Superheroes and a few others

My telephone number is (0) 161 929 5679

Not sure what you need to dial the UK through

I believe there is are a few other clubs

Cordiali saluti

Byrom (aka karimere) & Annette


----------



## Karimere (Apr 8, 2003)

*Manchester roleplayers*

Ciao Zappo

Forgot the e-mail address, should you need it

Byrom@Bbarr.Fsnet.Co.Uk

Ciao


----------



## Zappo (Apr 8, 2003)

Grazie Karimere! 

It seems almost certain that I'll attend the second semester, instead of the first as I originally planned. This means that it'll be almost a full year from now before I leave (making this thread rather premature ).

We'll get in touch again later this year, I guess.


----------



## Zappo (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, a year has passed, and here I am, writing from a terminal in the computer science department of the University of Manchester. They should be installing ADSL in my room about now, after which I can finally enjoy email once again. 

I'll get in touch with Karimere ASAP (I would have done before, but as I said I was without email for a while), and if anyone else hears about this, the email is in the profile!


----------

